# Media Markt Lapotp für 599€



## christian254 (11. Dezember 2008)

*Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*

Ich hatte vor 3 tagen in der TV Werbung auf ich glaube D-Max war das ein Angebot vom Media Markt gesehen!
Das Lapotop sollte 599€ kosten, einen intel duo core oder so haben, 4GB RAM, 320GB festplatte und eine geforce Grafikkarte mit 512MB und ein 15,4 Display haben!
Habe mir gleich vorgenommen das ich mir den kaufen will weil ich in der Preisklasse noch nichts mit den Daten gesehen habe!
Aber auf der Internetseite ist das Lapotp nicht mit aufgeführt von Media Markt und im TV habe ich es auch noch nicht wieder gesehen!
Leider komme ich erst nächste Woche zum Media Markt...
Frage weiß jemand ob es das Lapotop noch gibt?
Taugt das was?

Gruß Christian


----------



## ForgottenRealm (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*

Hi 

Also auf der Mediamarkt Internetseite sehe ich nur das eine Notebook für 899€.

Die Frage ist vor allem, was du mit dem Teil machen willst. Spielen wirst du mit der "Grafikkarte" ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*

Bestimmt GeForce 6100 mit Hypermemory
OK villeicht auch ne 9300, aber spielen is damit nich


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*

also "eine geforce grafikkarte" sagt so viel aus, als würdest du bei nem auto werben "mit otto-motor!"... 

und nen core duo, 3-4GB (das 1GB mehr macht vielleicht 10-15€ aus, maximal), 320GB HD: so was kriegst du locker für 600€. 

zB unter 550€ 
...mit 3GB RAM: Notebooks ASUS X51L-AP184C
...3Gb und "einer geforce": Notebooks Acer Aspire 5720ZG-4A3G32Mi

560€ mit 3Gb und einer sogar für ältere spiele tauglichen ATI: Notebooks ASUS F5SR-AP007C

590€ mit 4GB: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/product_info.php/fsc_esprimo_mobile_v5555_t58504gb320gb_neu_

600€ mit 4Gb und einer ebenfalls FÜR DEN PREIS nicht ganz so schlechten gefroce: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/product_info.php/msi_ex6005743vhp_sonderaktion

aber mehr als vlt oblivion oder neverwinternights auf low wär da auch nicht drin... Wow würd sicher auch gehen
...

natürlich kannst du trotzdem bei MM kaufen, dann hast du nen laden vor ort, und ZU teuer ist ein Nbook mit den daten sicher nicht, selbst wenn es eine der schlechtesten gforce sein sollte, mit denen du dann maximal 4 jahre alte spiele zocken kannst


----------



## christian254 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*

Spielen tue ich damit sowieso nicht, ich spiele schon seit Jahren kein einziges Game mehr.
Ausser alle 2 Jahre mal für max 30 min CSS aber das ist wohl kaum erähnenswert!
Und sowas möchte ich mir auch nicht im Internet bestellen, kaufe sowas im Geschäft um die Ecke!


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*

dann is das für den preis sicher o.k, egal welche karte drinsteckt.

mein lezter laptop wäre allerindgs bei saturn&MM usw. gute 150€ teurer gewesen - bei einem kaufpreis von 800€. da bestell ich dann lieber online, es gibt ja genug seriöse shops, und im falle einer reklamation nimmt man ohnehin in den meisten fällen den herstellersupport, der das NBook ja idR sogar abholt.


----------



## christian254 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*

Leider hatten die das Laptop nicht mehr!
Das letzte von deinen verlinkten gefällt mir:
Notebooks MSI EX600-5743VHP *SONDERAKTION*

Ist das denn brauchbar? oder empfiehlst du noch was anderes?


Achja was für eine Mobilitiy Grafikkarte ist vergleichbar mit der alten Geforce 6800 Ultra mit 256MB ?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*

Also, die 8400m is zwar o.k, aber zu dem preis kriegst du auch qas mit ner 3470, die en gutes stück stärker ist. zB

Notebooks MSI EX620-T3225VHP *16" Multimedia Notebook zum kleinen Preis*

oder samsung mit ner AMD-dualcore und der 3470: Notebooks Samsung R505-Aura QL62 Domah
Notebooks Samsung R505-Aura QL62 *Special-Edition*


nochmal was besseres kostet dann halt direkt über 700€.


----------



## christian254 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*

Von deinen zuletzt geposteten, gefällt mir das erste also das MSI und das letzte also das Samsung sehr gut!
WObei beim ersten sind nur 2GB Arbeitsspeicher vorhanden, reicht das in Verbindung mit Vista? Und dann hat das ja auch nur 250GB Festplattenspeicher!
Lohnt es sich noch bis nach Weihnachten zu warten das sie dann event günstiger werden?

Bei dem Anbieter von wo die ganzen Links sind, ist das ein seriöser?


Mich würde das nur mal so INteressieren welche Mobilitiy Grafik mit der Geforce 6800Ultra zu vergleichen ist da ich die noch in mein Rechner habe!

Edit:
Was ist davon zu halten?
http://www.amazon.de/Acer-5535-603G...=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1229449982&sr=1-8

oder das:
http://www.amazon.de/F5SR-AP007C-No...r_1_15?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1229449982&sr=1-15

http://www.amazon.de/Acer-5530G-703...r_1_19?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1229449982&sr=1-19

Ich muss dazu sagen Optisch gefallen mir die Acer auch sehr gut!


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*



christian254 schrieb:


> Von deinen zuletzt geposteten, gefällt mir das erste also das MSI und das letzte also das Samsung sehr gut!
> WObei beim ersten sind nur 2GB Arbeitsspeicher vorhanden, reicht das in Verbindung mit Vista? Und dann hat das ja auch nur 250GB Festplattenspeicher!


 naja, "nur" - dann holst du halt mal ne externe HD dazu  und 2GB RAM kannst du auch selber billig nachrüsten.




> Lohnt es sich noch bis nach Weihnachten zu warten das sie dann event günstiger werden?


 ja, wobei du DIREKT nach weihnachten evtl. viel nachfrage hast, d.g. die preise könnten sogar leicht steigen bzw. eine an sich schon anstehende preissenkung verschoben werden. wenn du bis ab mitte januar warten kannst, das wär erfahrungsgemäß am besten.




> Bei dem Anbieter von wo die ganzen Links sind, ist das ein seriöser?


 ja, das is einer, vlt. sogar DER größe shop in europa. hat halt nen namen, der sich nach "geiz is geil" anhört  

guck mal hier bei geizhals => note 1,3 bei fast 1000 Meinungen - das is extrem gut für nen onlineshop: Preisvergleich Geizhals.at Deutschland alternate, hardwareversand & co... da is auch keiner besser. 


zu den drei amazon-NBooks: das Acer Aspire 5530G-703G32Mi für 599€ ist ein echt gutes angebot, da es ja inkl. versandkosten ist, das kannst du nehmen. is aber auch nicht besser als die von mir genannten  das asus ist etwa gleichgut. das billigere acer is ein gutes stück schwächer.

also, auf games bezogen.


----------



## 1821984 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*



Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, "nur" - dann holst du halt mal ne externe HD dazu  und 2GB RAM kannst du auch selber billig nachrüsten.



Vista als 32 bit version unterstützt nur 3Gb ram und das ist bei den meisten drauf.

Ein guter 2 GB Riegel mit 800 Takt kostet ca. 40€ man merkt den unterschied schon ganz gut weil Vista im stand schon an die 1 GB braucht also wenns darum geht wär mir das egal. Nachrüsten ist bei den Laptops kinderleicht!
Und die Garantie stört es auch nicht solange man nicht mit dem Schraubenzieher bei geht.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*



1821984 schrieb:


> Vista als 32 bit version unterstützt nur 3Gb ram und das ist bei den meisten drauf.


 
a) es unterstützt bis zu 4Gb abzüglihc dem graka-eigenen RAM
b) es ging ja um ein Nbook, das "nur" 2GB hat  
c) aber so oder so: wenn das NB 2x1GB drinhat, kann man auch nur einen davon durch nen neuen 2GB ersetzen - bei den boards geht dabei auch dualchannel nicht verloren




> Ein guter 2 GB Riegel mit 800 Takt kostet ca. 40€


 du kriegst 2GB DDR2-800 so-dimm sogar ab 16-17€, und zwar durchaus welche, die problemlos laufen, von Adata, kingston, aeneon.... selbst ein GEIL, OZC, Gskill kostet grad mal 20-25€


----------



## christian254 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*

Hi,
danke für die Antworten!
Ich denke ich werde mir das Acer von Amazon bestellen
Acer Aspire 5530G-703G32Mi 15.4 Zoll WXGA Notebook: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Gibt es dazu vielleicht noch ein Testbericht irgednwo oder ist in irgendeiner aktuellen Zeitschrift einTest mit dem Notebook drin?

Gruß Christian


----------



## christian254 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*

Hi, wollte nur beshceid sagen das ich mir das Laptop gerade bestellt habe!


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*

kannst ja mal posten, wie es dir gefällt und ob die 3470 o.k ist - ne stärkere hättest du wie gesagt für den preis eh nicht bekommen.


----------



## christian254 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*

Ja werde hier schreiben wie es mir gefällt!
Eigentlich hätte für meine zwecke wohl auch einer für 500€ gereicht aber man hat ja lieber etwas reserve 

Aber trotzdem frage ich nochmal welche Mobility Grafikkarte ist mit der Geforce 6800Ultra vergleichbar? Die Graka ist mittlerweile ja doch schon ziemlich alt. Hatte mir damals vor 4 oder 5 Jahre weiß ich garnicht emhr mein letzten PC zusammengebaut war natürlich high end und damals war die 6800 Ultra gerade neu auf dem Markt... aber genutzt habe ich das System hauptsächlich fürs Surfen und andere Office Anwendungen... man da hätte ich schon viel geld damals Sparen können


----------



## amdintel (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*

ich kann davon nur abraten , ein Notebook via Versand zu bestellen, wenn man das Gerät nicht kennt !

weil , wie gut die *Tastatur* vom Notebook ist, 
ob die vielleicht etwas klapprig ist, 
oder un-handlich, 
kann man auf diesen Bestell- Fotos nicht einsehen !
Das beste ist also, bar kaufen, ins Geschäft gehen  und ausprobieren , dabei kann auch testet wie laut das Gerät ist, oder ob das übermäßig heiß wird z.b.


----------



## 1821984 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*



Herbboy schrieb:


> a) es unterstützt bis zu 4Gb abzüglihc dem graka-eigenen RAM
> b) es ging ja um ein Nbook, das "nur" 2GB hat
> c) aber so oder so: wenn das NB 2x1GB drinhat, kann man auch nur einen davon durch nen neuen 2GB ersetzen - bei den boards geht dabei auch dualchannel nicht verloren



Vista zeigt das zwar an, aber wenn du den Taskmanager öffnest
siehst du das es nur 3 Gb verarbeitet ink. Graka!!!

Manchmal hat man glück, das ein einzelner 2 Gb Baustein verarbeitet ist

Dazu beachte den verfügbaren Speicher und wieviele Slots vorhanden bzw. frei sind!


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*



amdintel schrieb:


> ich kann davon nur abraten , ein Notebook via Versand zu bestellen, wenn man das Gerät nicht kennt !


 du kannst per versand in aller ruhe das gerät sogar bis zu 2 wochen testen und zurücksenden. dinge wie tastatur usw. soltlen sich in der preisklasse aber eh nicht relevant unterscheiden




1821984 schrieb:


> Vista zeigt das zwar an, aber wenn du den Taskmanager öffnest
> siehst du das es nur 3 Gb verarbeitet ink. Graka!!!


 wo im taskmanager sieht man denn, wieviel RAM die graka hat/benutzt?   und ich sagte BIS zu 4GB - das kann je nach board auch weniger sein. und vlt. isses ja bei deinem fall so: 4GB, die graka gat 512MB eigenen RAM und kriegt noch 512MB "turbomemomory" oder so dazu, dann bleiben natürlich nur 3GB für den eigentlichen PC/laptop. 



@Gforce6800ultra: ich war mir sicher, ich hätt das schon erwähnt... ^^

also, kann man schwer sagen. die 6800ultra hat zB bei 3DMark05 ca. 4500 Punkte. die mobility 3470 hat ca. 3600-4500 Punkte. ist also die, die wohl vergleichbar wäre.


----------



## christian254 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*

Danke für die Antworten!
Wow hätte nicht gedacht das die Notebook Graka mit der vergleichbar ist!

ich bin gerade am überlegen ob es sinn macht sich sun USB Stick zu kaufen mit dem man ins Internet gehen kann ka wie die genau heißen aber ich hatte das mal irgendwo gesehen sollte pro tag 2,50€ kosten.
Soll nämlich ab Januar für 4 Wochen nach Holland zum Arbeiten und würde nur alle 14 tage nach hause kommen, da währe sowas vielleicht schon praktisch, man brauch es ja nicht täglich nutzen aber vielleicht 1-2 mal die woche!

Gibt es da vielleicht noch günstigere Angebote?

Gruß Christian


----------



## pixelflair (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*

Also UMTS Flats gibts mitlerweile wie Sand am Meer.. Aber bedenke du bist in HOLLAND  ich würde also mal nach Holländischen Angeboten diesbezüglich gucken


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*

ja, du musst selbstverständlich dich in holland informieren! ne deutsche karte, da würdest du dich dumm und dämlich zahlen wg. auslangszuschlag... es kann sogar sein, dass deine unterkunft kostenfreies WLAN hat, oder dass es in der nähe preiswerte cafes oder so gibt für WLAN. in holland sind die ja in vielen dingen etwas moderner, könnt gut sein, dass so was dort einfacher ist als hier.


----------



## 1821984 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*



Herbboy schrieb:


> wo im taskmanager sieht man denn, wieviel RAM die graka hat/benutzt?   und ich sagte BIS zu 4GB - das kann je nach board auch weniger sein. und vlt. isses ja bei deinem fall so: 4GB, die graka gat 512MB eigenen RAM und kriegt noch 512MB "turbomemomory" oder so dazu, dann bleiben natürlich nur 3GB für den eigentlichen PC/laptop.



Das Steht da nicht, aber die Graka ist von Vista abhängig, denn das Betriebssystem gibt den Ram ja frei für die Graka.

Das hab ich glaub ich mal so gelesen und auch gehört und für mich ist das logisch. Wenns doch anders ist wär schön aber glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*



1821984 schrieb:


> Das Steht da nicht, aber die Graka ist von Vista abhängig, denn das Betriebssystem gibt den Ram ja frei für die Graka.


 es ist IMHO so: es gehen je nach board BIS ZU 4GB / 4096MB, egal ob XP oder vista 32bit. wenn die graka dann schon _X_ MB RAM hat, dann gehen halt 4096MB minus _X_. d.h. bei ner 512MB karte maximal ~3,5GB. und wenn die karte zusätzlich noch RAM vom vom board _Y_ MB an RAM bekommt (bei Nbooks gern "turbomemory" genannt), dann kann es sein, dass beim taskmanager als "verfügbar" dann nur die 4096MB minus X minus Y dastehen. das weiß ich nicht so genau, wie das da dann steht. 

oder was auch sein kann: durch das board sind es statt 3,5GB nur 3GB.

aber dass es so oder so, egal in welcher konfig, nur 3GB sind, das halte ich für nicht korrekt und hab es auch so noch nie gelesen 


wenn man jemanden kennt, der ne vista64-DVD hat, kann man das ja bei sich installieren und den key seines Nbooks verwenden - das klappt. hab ich grad erst selber gemacht (es war nur vista 32 vorinstalliert)


----------



## 1821984 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*

Das würde auch erklären, warum im system 4 GB erkannt werden und im Taskm. nur 3 GB zur verfügung stehen.

Graka hat mit Turbom. 1 GB.

Als ich den Ram nachgerüstet hab war auch ein sehr viel schnelleres arbeiten
zu vernehmen. 
Mal so als anhang: Das ist jetzt Ram mit 800 Takt obwohl das board nur 6.. Takt unterstützt. Ist der Ram jetzt besser als der langsamere.
Der  800er ist abwärtskom.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*

der 800er dürfte gleichgut sein, der läuft nun halt als guter 667er. aber selbst wenn der nun auf 800 laufen könnte: der unterschied is bei DDR2 extrem gering.


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*

Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS
Halb so schnell wie 6800GT


----------



## christian254 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*

Hi,
So für Holland will ich mir sowas erstmal nicht holen!
Aber gibt es nocht auch UMTS USB Sticks die wie eine Prepaid Karte nutzen kann? Also das man Geld auflädt und dafür dnn ins Internet gehen kann? Das währe dochmal praktisch finde ich!


----------



## christian254 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*

Hi,
Laptop ist heute gekommen und ich versuche jetzt bestimmt schon seit 3-4 Stunden eine w-Lan verbindung herzustellen!
Ich habe den Speedport W501V und das Laptop zeigt auch eine ausgezeichnete Signalstärke an, WPA2 Schlüssel ist richtig eingeben aber ich habe immer nur ene eingeschränkte Konnektivität!
MAC ist aus, Verschlüsselung habe ich zum testen jetzt auch alles abgeschaltet bringt jedoch nicht, Firewall ist auch alles aus, DHCP ist im Router an und das unter vista mit IP6 oder wie das heißt habe ich bereits abgeschaltet!
Habe jetzt schon jede menge gegoogelt und tausend Foren gefunden aber keines brauchte mich zur Lösung!
Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen!

Achja das laptop ist echt nicht shclecht, macht einen Robisten Eindruck und scheint gut verarbeitet zu sein und zudem ist es sehr sehr leise!

Gruß Christian


----------



## 1821984 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*

Stell mal bei IPv4 und IPv6 alles auf automatisch suchen.
Wenn das nicht funzt, dann IP adresse suchen und manuell bei IPv4 eingeben.
Läuft es denn über Kabel?

Hatte zum anfang auch etwas Probleme damit aber wenn das läuft dann läuft das auch!


----------



## christian254 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*

Hi, ja über Kabel läuft es ohne Probleme!
Und bei IPv4 und 6 stht alles auf Automatisch aber es geht nicht!
Wie soll ich ne IP Adresse suchen und manuell eingeben?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*

hast du WLAN überhaupt an? das kann man ja über nen schalter oder per Fn-taste ein/ausschalten.

werden dir denn WLANs in er umgebung angezeigt?

vlt. mach es mal so: WLAN aus, erstmal windows über kabel updaten auch bei NBookhersteller nach neuen treibern schauen, dann den router bezüglich WLAN neu konfigurieren, also per kabel. vergib auch nen neuen WLAN-namen, kein verbergen der SSID. dann stell ein WPA2/preshared (nicht WPA/WPA2 gemischt). DHCP ist ja an. mac-filterung aus. erstelle einen neuen schlüssel. speichern. kabel trennen. WLAN an, netzwerk suchen, schlüssel eingeben.


----------



## christian254 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*

Das habe ich schon alles gemacht auch sämtliches WIndows updates geladen!
Aber jetzt geht es
Ich habe im Router nochmal ein paar mal den Kanal geändert und noch ne andere Einstellung angemacht, jetzt zeigt er mir zwar 2 Netzwerke von meinen Router wovon bei einer steht das der Netzwerkadapter nicht ausreichend ist um darauf zu zu greifen.
aber das andere geht, auch mit WPA2 bin jetzt glücklich und lasse die Einstellungen so wie sie sind!

Das Laptop ist echt super, bin damit zufrieden ich denke für 600€ kann man nichts falsch machen!

Was mache ich eig wenn ich den Lappi mal Formatieren will bzw muss? Eine Vista CD habe ich ja nicht!

Gruß Christian


----------



## 1821984 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*

Boot-CD selber erstellen!
Vista ist fast nie auf CD dabei nur bei einigen wenigen Herstellern.

Ich selbst finde aber, dass Vista sehr stabil läuft und es ist bei mir nicht einmal abgestürtzt.
Nach einigen Updates umfast Vista ca. 10 GB platzt. also min. 2 DVDs.


----------



## 1821984 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*



christian254 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich ne IP Adresse suchen und manuell eingeben?



Eingabeaufforderung aufrufen (altes DOS eingabefeld) und 
"ipconfig" eingeben und Enter drücken. 

Dann IPv4 und IPv6 adresse aufschreiben oder merken und unter
Netzwerkverbindungen -> Drahtlosnetzwerkverbindungen -> rechte maustaste und Status -> Eigenschaften da eingeben.

Unter Eigenschaften siehst du auch ob IPv4 oder IPv6 das Problem ist!

Aber läuft ja.


----------



## christian254 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*



1821984 schrieb:


> Eingabeaufforderung aufrufen (altes DOS eingabefeld) und
> "ipconfig" eingeben und Enter drücken.
> 
> Dann IPv4 und IPv6 adresse aufschreiben oder merken und unter
> ...




Nur habe ich das unter Vista noch nicht gefunden! das hier ist mein erster Vista PC!


Wie kann ich denn so eine Boot CD erstellen? Ich kann mich noch gut Erinnern als ich 1999 einmal ein fertig PC gekauft habe (sonst habe ich die immer selbst zusammengebaut), da gab es noch Vollwertige CD Roms wo das Betriebssystem bei war und zwar als Vollversion welche man auf jeden Rechner Installieren konnte, sowas gibt es wohl nicht mehr!


Gruß Christian


----------



## 1821984 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*

Im Startmenü -> Programme -> Zubehör findest du die Eingabeaufforderung!

Ne Boot-CD ganz normal mit einem Brennprogramm als Sicherungs-CD kopieren. Eben den Windows Ordner ausgewählt und los.
Ich weis aber nicht ob das im Notfall wirklich funzt. Oder Du machst dich schlau wie das mit dem Knoppix ist. Sogenannter USB-Notfallstick.
Da weis ich auch nicht so bescheid!


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*

schau dir die handbücher und broschüren an, die beim notebook dabei waren, da steht drin, dass und wie man sich "recover"-DVD brennt. zB bei acer gibt es ein tool, mit dem du 1-2 DVDs brennen kannst, um windows dann wiederherzustellen. du kannst aber auch ne DVD einer vollversion eines bekannten nehmen und den key verwenden, der vermutlich unter deinem Nbook klebt.


----------



## christian254 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*

Hi,
Rocovery DVD ist erstellt eine Bootbare, dazu waren 2 ganze DVD´s Notwendig 
Naja jetzt funktioniert alles danke für eure Hilfe!
Habe mir heute erstmal eine Laptoptasche gekauft und eine USB Maus, Touchpads mochte ich noch nie 


Gruß Christian


----------



## 1821984 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*

Dann ist doch alles gut.

Als Tip: schalte bloß die alte Sidebar von windows aus. Die frisst sehr viel
leistung und man merkt das extrem beim Hochfahren und brauchen tut das keiner.

Kannst ja mal nach einiger Zeit schreiben wie du damit zufrieden bist.
Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Hab selbst das Aspire 5920G und läuft wie tüt das Ding. Kam vor gut einem Jahr aufn Markt und zum Thema Leistung, naja kann
aktuelle Spiele so loszocken!

Als hinweis: einige (viel) alte Software was mit Win 95/98 lief, läuft nicht mit Vista, nicht das du dich wunderst.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*

ich hab mit der sidebar bisher bis auf fallout3 keine probleme. da taucht es als "geisterbild" auf. aber die braucht in der tat leistung, nur ICH spiel lieber mit "nur" 40fps und hab die sidebar nach spielende schon an als dass ich mit 45fps spiele und die sidebar nach spielende extra wieder einschalten muss


----------



## 1821984 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Lapotp für 599€*

Als ich das Teil neu hatte war die auch immer an. Irgendwann hat sie mich genervt und bei Booten bringt das gute 5-10 Sec. Hört sich nicht viel an aber es läuft sehr viel besser alles.


----------

